# Rental advice



## solva (Jan 27, 2014)

Good morning
We are renting our house near Pyla to an expat couple from Holland. 
I need some advice for the contract. 
Can I draw it out myself or do I need a lawyer/ agent to do it? 
Does it need to be stamped?
Anything else I should know?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It isn't necessary to use an agent but I would advise that you use a lawyer to safeguard yourself.
If you are going to be out of the country you can arrange for the tenants to pay at the lawyers office which will mean that any late payment should be picked up early and the lawyer can send them a letter or email requesting payment.


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope you don't mind, I have a question about rental 

What are the common bills associated with rentals in limassol? I was originally told the monthly rental "included common expenses" and "the tenant would only be responsible electricity/water/telephone bills" now there's been mention of an annual charge, usually in September, which I believe is related to sewage - can anybody confirm what this is and how much it's likely to be?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mta said:


> Hope you don't mind, I have a question about rental
> 
> What are the common bills associated with rentals in limassol? I was originally told the monthly rental "included common expenses" and "the tenant would only be responsible electricity/water/telephone bills" now there's been mention of an annual charge, usually in September, which I believe is related to sewage - can anybody confirm what this is and how much it's likely to be?


Whether the tenant is responsible for the anuual community charge depends on your agreement with your landlord. Some landlords will pay that themselves but others will expect the tenant to pay it. This charge is for emptying of bins, street lighting etc and can be anythingfrom as low as €150 to several hundred euros depening on area.
It is important to make certain that it is laid out cleary in any tenancy agreement who is responsible for paying it.


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Whether the tenant is responsible for the anuual community charge depends on your agreement with your landlord. Some landlords will pay that themselves but others will expect the tenant to pay it. This charge is for emptying of bins, street lighting etc and can be anythingfrom as low as €150 to several hundred euros depening on area.
> It is important to make certain that it is laid out cleary in any tenancy agreement who is responsible for paying it.


It's important to make certain of all charges when advertising the property "several hundred euros" would make a massive difference to the monthly cost. At least I now know to ask about it and ensure it's in the contract. Many thanks


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

As Veronica says, rental agreements vary widely as to what they include. We rent through an agent and they have a simple tenancy agreement form setting out what is included in the rental payment and also what is not included in the rental payment. According to our agent Communal expenses are usually included. Water and the annual rubbish bill are not included, the tenant pays for electricity, telephone/internet. It is no longer a requirement to have the document stamped. We are renting a furnished property and were surprised there was no inventory when we took it over. I have since drawn up an Inventory and the agent has a copy. We paid one month rent as a security deposit. The length of the contract can be reached by mutual agreement - it doesn't have to be eg 6 months or 1 year - in fact we have a 2 year contract.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> As Veronica says, rental agreements vary widely as to what they include. We rent through an agent and they have a simple tenancy agreement form setting out what is included in the rental payment and also what is not included in the rental payment. According to our agent Communal expenses are usually included. Water and the annual rubbish bill are not included, the tenant pays for electricity, telephone/internet. It is no longer a requirement to have the document stamped. We are renting a furnished property and were surprised there was no inventory when we took it over. I have since drawn up an Inventory and the agent has a copy. We paid one month rent as a security deposit. The length of the contract can be reached by mutual agreement - it doesn't have to be eg 6 months or 1 year - in fact we have a 2 year contract.


I must ask what you mean with the contract must not be stamped. You will not get a yellow slip nowadays without a stamped rental contract AND a certificate from the Mukthar that you really live in that property. New regulation to trace property owners that have to pay rental tax

Anders


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We took out this rental contract last December and the agent told us it was no longer necessary for a Revenue Stamp to be affixed. I checked with another friend who lets properties professionally and she agreed it was no longer required. 

Yes, when we applied to the Immigration Department in 2012 for the Yellow Residency Certificate we had to provide a rental agreement that had the Revenue Stamp on it. The Mukhtar was not involved in our residency application - perhaps that depends on where you live. The amount paid for the stamp was dependent on the amount of the monthly rent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> We took out this rental contract last December and the agent told us it was no longer necessary for a Revenue Stamp to be affixed. I checked with another friend who lets properties professionally and she agreed it was no longer required.
> 
> Yes, when we applied to the Immigration Department in 2012 for the Yellow Residency Certificate we had to provide a rental agreement that had the Revenue Stamp on it. The Mukhtar was not involved in our residency application - perhaps that depends on where you live. The amount paid for the stamp was dependent on the amount of the monthly rent.


This Mukhtar certificate was a demand from immigration in May 2013. 

But what I don't understand is what you mean with not required. Still you needed it for the yellow slip or...

Anders


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

The only annual bill we receive is for rubbish collection, around €120 in Peyia.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Patg said:


> The only annual bill we receive is for rubbish collection, around €120 in Peyia.


I think you'll find that is your local tax and refuse disposal combined.

In Kannaviou we receive no bills but simply go to pay each December. The local tax is itemised separately from the refuse disposal. Water is on a separate bill. We paid €115.50 for tax and refuse for the 2 of us last December.

Pete


----------

